# Defekte Sicherheitseinrichtung - sicher Überbrücken



## MaximalZ (10 November 2010)

hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. ich suche fallbeispiele oder dokumentationen zum thema: defekte sicherheitseinrichtungen - sicher zu überbrücken

ok ich weiß das klingt komisch, da ich bei einem großen industriebetrieb tätig bin, kann es im produktionsablauf zum ausfall einer sicherheitseinrichtung kommen. hier für wollen wir nun einen notfall plan erstellen um den produktionsausfall möglichst klein zu halten.

als beispiel würde ich den ausfall einer berührungslos wirkenden schutzeinrichtung nennen, den man "sicher" mit einem zweihandstart überbrückt bis zur nächst möglichen produktionshalt. oder ein zugangsschutz (türschalter) fäält aus, mit einem tot-mann-schalter könnte dieser sicher überbrückt werden.

ich hoffe das problem was ich habe ist richtig rüber gekommen ??? es handelt sich hier nicht um einen manipulationsversuch sondern, um das sichere überbrücken (wiederherstellen der sicherheit mit anderen mitteln).

leider gibt die net suche gerade zu solchen themen überhaupt nichts her  :icon_frown:

würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet  

gruß maximalz

P.S.: unsere arbeitssicherheitsabteilung ist auch mit im boot


----------



## Sockenralf (10 November 2010)

Hallo,

das ist ein heißes Thema --> da würde ich auch "höhere" Instanzen (z. B. die BG) hinzuziehen.

Auf alle Fälle braucht´s m. M. nach hier eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung, mit der man prüft, wie gefährlich denn die Situation nun ist.

Auch sollte eine derartige Maßnahme der allerallerallerletzte Schritt sein, wenn z. B. der Ersatzteilvorrat nicht´s passendes hergibt. Damit dürfte das mit dem defekten Türschalter schonmal wegfallen (bis die Überbrückung montiert ist ist auch der Schalter getauscht)

Wird aber sicherlich eine lehrreiche Diskussion hier


MfG


----------



## MaximalZ (10 November 2010)

hallo sockenralf,

danke für die schnelle antwort 

ok die schutztür mit türschalter ist kein gutes beispiel. das haben wir bei der BG-nord aber so angesprochen und es hieß nur knapp. schutztür mit kette und schloß vor benutzung sichern und stecker vom türschalter ab und mit überbrückungsadapter weiter fahren.

was soll ich sagen, zeit ist geld  

aber wir sind doch nicht die einzigen die taktgebundene produktionsanlagen betreiben, wie macht das der rest ??? 

das komplette konzept wird erstmal zusammengefahren und dann mit der arbeitssicherheit zusammen der BG vorgestellt. allerdings wäre es schön wenn man anhand von beispielen den ein oder anderen fall vielleicht schon im vorfeld ausklammern könnte 

thx  maximalz


----------



## Sockenralf (10 November 2010)

Hallo,
das mit den Schutztüren handhaben wir genauso: entweder reparieren, oder wenn das nicht sofort geht wird mit Kette und Schloß gesichert

Wie steht denn eigentlich eure GL zu dem Thema?

Bei uns heißt es:
HSE first
Quality next
Integrity always


Da müsste schon quasi die Hölle zufrieren, damit sich unser GL da auf irgendwelche "Experimente" einlässt


Ich glaube kaum, daß man für alle Eventualitäten gerüstet sein kann --> wenn wirklich im Notfall irgendwas in diese Richtung gemacht werden soll, dann ist das m. M. nach immer eine Einzelfallentscheidung


MfG


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 November 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einer gescheiten Ersatzteilhaltung ???


----------



## Safety (11 November 2010)

Hallo,
also ein Arbeitgeber darf einem Arbeitnehmer nur sichere Arbeitmittel zur Verfügung stellen PUNKT.

Wenn es zu einem Unfall kommen sollte, wird man klären ob die Maschine sicher war.

Es können dann je nach Verantwortungsvergabe auch rechtliche Schritt auf dich zu kommen.
Aber die GF hat jedenfalls ein Problem.

Kommen wir zur Technischen Lösung, wenn man so was, wie Kette an Tür, machen will, sollte man dass auch ordentlich mit Arbeitsanweisung geschehen und einem genauen Ablauf. 
Man muss, dass alles begründen nach einem Unfall und eventuellen gerichtlichen Verhandlungen. 

Wenn man eine technische Lösung dauerhaft an eine Maschine bauen will sollte man die Entsprechenden Normen einhalten, ist dann eine zweite Betriebsart usw., bei Altmaschinen wird man prüfen müssen ob es eine Wesentliche Änderung ist. Man greift massiv in das Sicherheitskonzept ein.

Wenn ein Sicherheitsfuntkion defekt ist und man will diese dann zu dem Zeitpunkt durch eine andere, die jetzt erst angebaut werden soll, ersetzten. Ist das (und ich komme aus der Instandhaltung) nicht möglich! Wer untersucht die Gefahren, und bewertet ob das alles O.K. ist? Der Instandhalter Vorort, soll der die Verantwortung übernehmen?


----------

